# Help sexing apistos please



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

Wondering if anyone can help sex these two apistos. Let's call one with orange A and other B. 

So A likes to come out and about but B will chase A and cause it to go into hiding. Both top fins have some high points I will upload some more pictures. Soon


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

More pictures.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

How big are those cacatuoides?

Usually females are bright yellow and have less aggressive fins. From the photos, I see two very young males.


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks like a pair, body shapes are different, also dorsal fins would be more pronounced in the male. I'm hoping they do look like a pair. These are nice fish BTW!!!

Clem


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

My initial thought was male but I don't have a ton of experience sexing apistos. Give them a few months to grow and it should be very clear


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks guys here's a photo I was lucky to get a pic of them doing what they do where one chases and other kinda shows belly and submits and runs away.

thanks you everyone appreciate the help. These are my first apistos


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

So did ya sex em ?

Clem


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

nothing official yet been asking around alot. been getting diffrent answers. Most common and perfect solution has been let them grown and do there thing im guessing they are both 1.5' maybe a bit more right now.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

2 males.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

cb1021 said:


> 2 males.


i appreciate ur help and honestly agree but i hope we are wrong haha


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

I would bet $$$$ on them both being male


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

j.thomson said:


> i appreciate ur help and honestly agree but i hope we are wrong haha


Me too, a pair would be nicer!

Clem


----------



## MBen89 (Jul 24, 2015)

I am not an expert by any means, but it looks like you have two males in there  I could be wrong though.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

Curve ball... Not sure if this is possible but would a male turn yellow to try and submit to the other male ?? The less dominant one seems to be more yellow now. Crossing fingers it's a female.... But doubting


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

Another recent shot.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

hahaha that is definitely yellow.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Is the yellow one more round? Females also have much shorter fins than males.

I bought 4 blue steel apistos on the weekend, I chose one dominant male and 3 "hopeful" females. Definitely a bit of a guessing game.


----------

